# C-Bid Herf in Orlando Florida ~ Feb 2nd ~ SATURDAY



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

All are welcome!!

Jax!!!!!!! Mikey-Mike......... you and your lady should come down!!!!!

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000139483

:smoke:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I wanna come


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Groundhogs Day-me Mum's B'Day-taxes............


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Off to "O"-town........ looking forward to meeting some cool-ass brothers....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Have fun!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Off to "O"-town........ looking forward to meeting some cool-ass brothers....


Happy B-Day Mum


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Off to "O"-town........ looking forward to meeting some cool-ass brothers....


I am eagerly awaiting the pictures.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Here you go....

And this shop was OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/harleycolt ... 705622728/

AND... a video.....








Just a great group of B & S OTL........


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like a lot of fun, Michael!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Looks like a lot of fun, Michael!


Stan.... YOU WOULD LUV THIS SHOP!!!!!

I have never seen more high end cigars in one plcae in my life....

Even had pre-band cubans.... REAL ONES..... 200 bucks a pop!

and a selection of them...... It was NUTS!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Where were you? Corona?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Where were you? Corona?


Yep. Have you been?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nope. Heard about it a 100X! Huge?! One big humidor?!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Mickey likes ... and so do I!










He's saying, "Yo! Get the **** outta here!"


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

SCARY..I remember some of the places in the pictures!

You guys musta had as good a time as we did last year. Had the same Tour Guide?!?!?!?!

The video is no longer avail on Youtube...


----------

